# Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil



## Philipzelle (14. April 2017)

Hallo Leute, weiß jemand wie sich das Teil nach der Schraube nennt was mit den 2 Schrauben oben und unten am unterwasserteil verschraubt ist? In dem Teil steckt das untere Getriebe. Auf dem Bild sind oben und unten jeweils die Schrauben zu erkennen! 
Nächste Frage wäre, ob man es nach bekommt?!





Hoffe auf Hilfe! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## benzy (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*

Hallo,

schau mal hier:

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Suzuki/Outboard/2006/DF50/GEAR CASE/parts.html

Eventuell findest du da was du suchst-es ist zwar eine amerikanische Seite aber denn hast du eine Teilenummer mit der du zum hiesigen Suzuki Händler gehen kannst. Und außerdem kannsz hier mal schauen mir welchen Aufschlag in Deutschland die E-Teile verkauft werden.


----------



## Philipzelle (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*



benzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vielen Dank schonmal! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philipzelle (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*



Philipzelle schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schonmal!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





Es ist ein Gussteil und gehört zum Motorgehäuse würde ich sagen! Evtl. Hilft das hier ja jemanden der das Teil kennt. Die eine Halterung davon ist gebrochen!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philipzelle (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*

Es ist dieser "Ring". Denke er gehört zum Gehäuse... habe echt Angst, das man das Teil nicht nachbekommt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## benzy (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*

hier sollte es drauf sein-Nr. 1?


http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Suzuki/Outboard/2006/DF50/TRANSMISSION (SEE NOTE)/parts.html

http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/suzuki/S-56120-94321-0EP.html


----------



## KaLeu (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*

Getriebeblock, gibt es als Ganzes und ist nicht billig.

MfG

KaLeu


----------



## Philipzelle (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*



KaLeu schrieb:


> Getriebeblock, gibt es als Ganzes und ist nicht billig.
> 
> MfG
> 
> KaLeu





Das habe ich befürchtet, aber es nützt ja nichts! 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fidde (14. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*

Suche dir die E-Teile Nr heraus und gebe sie bei eBay.com ein. Du wirst überrascht sein.  Der Rest ist dann ganz einfach. Nur der Einbau evtl nicht.


----------



## Philipzelle (15. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*



benzy schrieb:


> hier sollte es drauf sein-Nr. 1?
> 
> 
> http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Suzuki/Outboard/2006/DF50/TRANSMISSION (SEE NOTE)/parts.html
> ...





Volltreffer! Es ist die Nummer 1, genau das Teil! Geht ja vom Preis her.... kann ich da so bestellen wenn ich mich anmelde, bei boats.net? Dort ist das Teil günstiger als bei eBay.com..
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## benzy (15. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*

Ja du kannst da bestellen-dauert etwas und geht übern Zoll! Also kommt noch etwas dazu. Geht doch mal mit der Teilenummer zum Suzuki Händlerin deiner Nähe. So wie es aussieht gibt es auch verschiedene Ausführungen. Hast dein defektes Teil schon ausgebaut? Da sollte die Teilenummer auch drauf stehen.

schau mal hier ist die gleiche Teilenummer wie auf der Ami-Seite:

http://marineparts-24.de/Motor-Ersa...xid-312.html?gclid=CI70-7mtptMCFcIp0wodr3QHbA


----------



## Philipzelle (15. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*

Ja, habe das Teil ausgebaut, steht aber leider keine Nummer drauf oder man kann sie nicht mehr erkennen... es ist das Teil von der ami Seite! Habe nochmals Baujahr überprüft und anhand der explosionszeichnung verglichen! Habe nun über eBay.com bestellt! Das Teil sieht auch genau gleich aus wie das was bei mir verbaut ist!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Philipzelle (22. April 2017)

*AW: Suzuki df 50 2006 unterwasserteil*

So, Teil ist eingetroffen von Marineparts! Ist schon eingebaut, passt wieder alles! Vielen Dank an alle für die Tipps und den link wo man alle explosionszeichnungen einsehen kann!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

